# Looking for Show people (UKC/SV/AKC)



## KLCecil (Jul 1, 2010)

I just moved to Texas (Cibolo) and am looking for some fun, down to earth show people to tag along with to shows. I am experienced with AKC and have shown a few times in UKC but never at a German type show. Anyone interested, newbie or not. I just want to have some fun, or if you just need an extra hand grooming or handing one of your dogs, I’m totally up for that too.
Oh by the way my GSD is a Longstock coat German working/German show line


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Try Letty at [email protected]. She lives near Houston, but is presently preparing for a move. I am unfamiliar with Texas geography so can't help much.


----------

